# Philip II of Macedon



## AWP (Oct 12, 2014)

Also known as the father of Alexander the Great. Phil's tomb and remains were ID'ed last week. Found in 1977 and analysed since 2009, it appears they have a match.

This has been an interesting year for archeaology. Richard III, the Franklin expedition, and now this.

http://news.discovery.com/history/a...-the-greats-father-confirmed-found-141009.htm



> A team of Greek researchers has confirmed that bones found in a two-chambered royal tomb at Vergina, a town some 100 miles away from Amphipolis's mysterious burial mound, indeed belong to the Macedonian King Philip II, Alexander the Great's father.
> 
> The anthropological investigation examined 350 bones and fragments found in two larnakes, or caskets, of the tomb. It uncovered pathologies, activity markers and trauma that helped identify the tomb's occupants.
> 
> The findings will be announced on Friday at the Archaeological Museum of Thessaloniki. Accompanied by 3,000 digital color photographs and supported by X-ray computed tomography, scanning electron microscopy, and X-ray fluorescence, the research aims to settle a decades-old debate over the cremated skeleton.


----------



## Dame (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh yeah! I saw this and thought no one else would be interested. They were trying to figure out if it was Philip II or Alexander's half brother, Philip III. Absolutely incredible find and verification.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 12, 2014)

Stories and findings like this are one of the things I like the most about today's technology.

The discoveries that are being made and the history that is being validated is exciting...to say the least.

Great article!


----------



## AWP (Oct 12, 2014)

Agoge said:


> Stories and findings like this are one of the things I like the most about today's technology.
> 
> The discoveries that are being made and the history that is being validated is exciting...to say the least.
> 
> Great article!


 
I included in my initial post "And all my generation is leaving behind is LOLcats" but that's not fair, because we're part of those discovering this stuff and hopefully preserving it for future generations and technology.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 12, 2014)

I couldn't agree more @Freefalling . Without our history -- and that of the world itself -- we are nothing. 

The leaps and bounds that we are making today in the historical world -- technology wise -- is astounding. I actually look forward to the new discoveries and things that will be proven that we have always had to take on their face value and best guesstimates. These types of threads are some of the ones that I enjoy the most.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 12, 2014)

It's great to see older finds still worked on or revisited.  There's so much to be learned by that which has already been found.


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm a little confused. I saw a documentary years ago about finding Phil's grave. They even reconstructed his face from the skull found. It was put across then as a done deal.  
I guess they just uber confirmed it....





Cremated skeleton of Philip II of Macedon, the father of Alexander the Great. Figure13 in Musgrave et al. (2010). Photo JHM.

http://www.bristol.ac.uk/anatomy/research/staff/musgrave.html


----------



## 0699 (Oct 13, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Also known as the father of Alexander the Great. Phil's tomb and remains were ID'ed last week. Found in 1977 and analysed since 2009, it appears they have a match.


 
Now we just need to find the grave of Genghis Khan... 



Freefalling said:


> I included in my initial post "And all my generation is leaving behind is LOLcats" but that's not fair, because we're part of those discovering this stuff and hopefully preserving it for future generations and technology.


 
Our youngest generation is doing all kinds of good things, it's just the few morons on reality TV and FB making them all look like idiots. :wall:


----------

